# New Wheels/Appearance Mods



## Q-Man (Nov 26, 2005)

Well, I've finally had the wheels installed that have been sitting in my house for about the past six months. They are the Rota P-45F 18x8 42mm and P-45R 18x9.5 47mm. I am running a 245 upfront and a 275 in the rear. I did have my rear fender lips cut off. While it was in the shop I also had the front grills, hood scoops, and rear valance painted satin black. When it got home I installed the GrafxWerks GTO letters in the rear valance. All in all I am very happy with the way everything came out. It is now a much better looking vehicle.


----------



## Q-Man (Nov 26, 2005)




----------



## Q-Man (Nov 26, 2005)

*One More Change*

I decided to take the Pontiac and 6.0 logo off the rear.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, Your car is hot dude!!! Very nice.. I liket it.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Those rims really set it off! :cheers


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

She's pretty


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

How did you remove your rear badges?
I'm worried about scratching my paint
I want to take mine off my 05. I can't stand the pontiac one, I wish I had the G-T-O that came on the 04.


----------



## mojo2004 (Jul 12, 2008)

WoW That is hotttt.Ilike the low key muscle look, that is clean and mean. way to keep it real.


----------



## Q-Man (Nov 26, 2005)

AlanSr said:


> How did you remove your rear badges?
> I'm worried about scratching my paint
> I want to take mine off my 05. I can't stand the pontiac one, I wish I had the G-T-O that came on the 04.


I used dental floss to remove the badges. I just slid the floss behind the letters and it came off like butter. As for the residue, I used a hair dryer to heat up any of the big stickers that were left and just rubbed them off with my finger. After all the big stuff was removed I used a cleaner wax and that took care of the rest. Hope that helps. Let me know if you have any other questions.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I used dental floss on my SLE badge on the tailgate of the sierra. I had to work it slow cuz the floss kept breaking..It was the waxed floss.:lol: Then I used a little goo be gone something like that and cleaned her up with some McGuiars wax.....


----------

